# Polecat ferret lost SHEFFIELD (Firth park area)



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

On Monday tea time someone came into our garden and let out my ferrets. We found three out of the four within the hour.

Please if anyone lives around the Firth Park area of Sheffield keep an eye out for a polecat jill. she's only young. Anyone with a garage/shed please just take five minutes to have a look. I just want my baby home safe for Christmas!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww no hun 


i hope you find your baby safe and sound : victory:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks, so do i


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

everything is crossed for you here hun : victory:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh Dear, 

Have you tried contacting your local animal welfare groups or ferret clubs or even the RSPCA to see if they have found it? Is it chipped? I wish i lived closer and i would help look but too far away. 

Good luck finding it! : victory:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Oh Dear,
> 
> Have you tried contacting your local animal welfare groups or ferret clubs or even the RSPCA to see if they have found it? Is it chipped? I wish i lived closer and i would help look but too far away.
> 
> Good luck finding it! : victory:


I've put up signs in windows, posted on all ferret forums i can find. will send an email to the RSPCA in a sec.
it isn't chipped, i've only had it a few months.
thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I would phone the RSPCA from my experience they ignore emails,hope you find your little one.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Heres a few links that might help:

Websites:

RSPCA Sheffield Online

RSPCA Sheffield Online

Email:

[email protected] 

Telepone: 0114 2898050

Letter:

2 Stadium Way
Attercliffe
Sheffield
S9 3HN. 

: victory:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

bbav said:


> I would phone the RSPCA from my experience they ignore emails,hope you find your little one.


thanks for letting me know...i'll email them, call them and send a letter, that way they can't say they haven't recieved anything!



Reptilover said:


> Heres a few links that might help:
> 
> Websites:
> 
> ...



Thanks love, I was just looking for that


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Tis is CJ, LGs boyfriend, latest on the ferret

its safe....but we dont know where

I took LG to the pub and we got a fone call, from a girl who works in the local pet shop where she put a sign up....the girl said she was offered the ferret...but didnt take it, the boy said he could get more, so that girl called as we was in the pub, and they were coming for the others....i just caught 3 teenagers trying to get the other 3. we passed them on the way, and they must have got here first, noticed all the locks etc now on the hutches and came back with bolt cutters for them or the mesh....

it seems it was the person who tried to nick the turtles from the pond and trashed the garden last week, and saw the hutches with the ferrets so came back

it seems one of the kids who got away, had the ferret as i got my hands on only 1 of them but couldnt hit him as he was about 14....and had to let him go.

LG is histerical, sent her back to teh pub with the neighbours we went with, and im waiting, cos hoping they bring it back and i mentioend it was on camera and if it came back safe i wouldnt fone the police...

she is happy it not loose on the street...but still worried as hell.
just thought i would let you all know...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cooljules said:


> Tis is CJ, LGs boyfriend, latest on the ferret
> 
> its safe....but we dont know where
> 
> ...


 


awwwwwwwww CJ im so sorry 

my god i hate this time of year for things like this happening 

give LG a big hug from me 

i hope you catch the lil feckers and get them back safely 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr @ some people


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwww CJ im so sorry
> 
> my god i hate this time of year for things like this happening
> 
> ...


thanks, i was JUST walking through the to kick some doors down and got a fone call, from the local sheffield ferret wotsit place, and technically they are theres and they want to prosicute...

it turns out, the person who stole it orig (i banged on her door and she wouldnt anwer, the same person whos BD i took in that nearly died and cost us a fortune in care...and why she went for the pond the other week, cos in the summer when the postie brought the 1st ever turtle, 2 month later we found out it was hers, kept as a toisoise so escaped, and i showed her not long ago, that turtle and all the others) 

its a chav of a council estate person, banned from all the shops and the sort you dont want to hang around with, cos it gives you a bad name who we have helped with reptiles before. not all council est people are like that, but its the sort you see on the news. her BD we had from her, who we got back to health and when i gave her the vets and eq costs we spent laughed and said keep it.cos she couldnt afford it, but next day got the biggest rottie ever. she named the BD ghetto......

she always said she wouldnt steal from neighbours, only shops etc etc. sort of scum bag but with ethics....proved how wrong i was to belive her.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cooljules said:


> thanks, i was JUST walking through the to kick some doors down and got a fone call, from the local sheffield ferret wotsit place, and technically they are theres and they want to prosicute...
> 
> it turns out, the person who stole it orig (i banged on her door and she wouldnt anwer, the same person whos BD i took in that nearly died and cost us a fortune in care...and why she went for the pond the other week, cos in the summer when the postie brought the 1st ever turtle, 2 month later we found out it was hers, kept as a toisoise so escaped, and i showed her not long ago, that turtle and all the others)
> 
> ...


 

 im so sorry hun 

i used to have rabbits out door 4 years ago an at this time of year some gits stole them all 6 of them from the hutch


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> im so sorry hun
> 
> i used to have rabbits out door 4 years ago an at this time of year some gits stole them all 6 of them from the hutch


thats awful! i just don't understand some people! I even asked jules on tuesday if it could be her and we dismissed the thought! she took the one and sold it then told the kids who bought it there were more that they could sell! but that they were vicious...which made me laugh because they NEVER bite me or jules now. the only one that still nips is the one they have!

we're giving the three we have back to the rescue for a few days so that we can get cameras and stuff set up. they're so withdrawn without their little friend! i just dont understand how anybody can do this sort of thing...especially at christmas...i thought she might have some consience (sp?) but apparently not! :-(


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Many years ago, someone stole my GSD bitch from her kennel. I had only gone to the dr's.

Well, we got her back and the Guy spent a few days in Intensive care. True Story.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

How horrid for you,too many scumbags with no morals around.x


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

the police have been out today to try and get to the bottom of it...
my poor other fuzzies are missing her so much!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwww hun 

i really do hope you manage to get your fuzzbutt back 


There are some cruel horrible people about in this world who dont care about anyone else other than themselves


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Shes home safe and sound!!! i am relieved to say the least!!! the police called the woman at the pet shop who told her where the lads who had her lived and apparently the mum was glad to be shut of her because she smells.
All four of them are so so happy to see each other!! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

llama_girl said:


> Shes home safe and sound!!! i am relieved to say the least!!! the police called the woman at the pet shop who told her where the lads who had her lived and apparently the mum was glad to be shut of her because she smells.
> All four of them are so so happy to see each other!! :flrt:


 
awwwwwwwwwww wow thats fantastic news hun im so glad she is home where she belongs :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Just read the whole thread, I actually became angry when you said you saw em trying to take the other 3 :censor:

Glad there back safe and sound : victory:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

you were angry? i was absolutly furious!! it was because the girl who sold it to them told them they could sell them for £25 each!! haha...as if!
I've never seem them groom each other as much as when i put her back, they're all fast asleep, cuddled together where they belong!
they'd been kept in one of these








with some straw in the bottom, a blanket and some cat meat in the corner mixed in all the straw! she seemed happy enough and i have somewhere better to put them when i clean them out!


----------

